# Hornets 2012 Draft Night



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Anthony Davis and Austin Rivers. Wow.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

A few question marks on Rivers in my opinion but I like the upside so total thumbs up on this draft. Charlotte is doing pretty good too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Davis interview with Sager

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/06/28/sager_davis_intv.nba/index.html

Rivers interview with Sager

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/06/28/sager_rivers_intv.nba/index.html


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not a bad night for your franchise haha. Here's to hoping they pan out.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't necessary like the Rivers pick, but I can't be mad at a night that got the bees the Brow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jarrett Jack...Austin Rivers
Eric Gordon...Greivis Vasquez...Xavier Henry
Al Farouq Aminu...Darius Miller
Carl Landry...Lance Thomas...Gustavo Ayon
Anthony Davis...Jason Smith

That probably means another lotto pick next year so that they can grab another big man. This team is Thunder 2.0.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think Davis will be at the PF spot. And Landry is a free agent. We don't even know if they'll look to re-sign him. 


Sounds like they'll address a center in free agency.



> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> Demps on center position: "We're going to need to address that." Added that it could happen in free agency, which opens Sunday


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

I like the Austin Rivers pick at #10. Worst case scenario, he doesn't quite pan out as a future starter and maybe just develops into a nice role player off the bench who can score. But you got to like his upside. Rarely can you make two lottery picks work out long-term so I think at the very least we spent a bonus pick on someone who could be a really good player down the line.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Draft review ..... David Aldridge, John Thompson III, and Greg Anthony.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/06/29/hornets_draft_review.nba/index.html


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

NOHornets said:


> I like the Austin Rivers pick at #10. Worst case scenario, he doesn't quite pan out as a future starter and maybe just develops into a nice role player off the bench who can score. But you got to like his upside. Rarely can you make two lottery picks work out long-term so I think at the very least we spent a bonus pick on someone who could be a really good player down the line.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, where are my manners? Welcome!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

NOHornets said:


> I like the Austin Rivers pick at #10. Worst case scenario, he doesn't quite pan out as a future starter and maybe just develops into a nice role player off the bench who can score. But you got to like his upside. Rarely can you make two lottery picks work out long-term so I think at the very least we spent a bonus pick on someone who could be a really good player down the line.


Welcome.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A little of Rivers behind the scenes on draft night.

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/draft/2012/06/29/20120629_RIVERS_ALLACCESS.nba/?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

:bluesbros:


----------

